# Mit welcher SPS ist ein Programm in ANSI C möglich ?



## Matthias S. (25 März 2009)

Hallo!

Bin neu hier im Forum, falls der Beitrag nicht passt einfach verschieben, bitte nicht prügeln. 

*Welche SPS kann ich in C programmieren?
*
Ich muss eine bereits für einen Mikrocontroller erstellte Software auf eine SPS portieren. Die Herstellung der speziell angepassten Steuerungshardware ist aus verschiedenen Gründen nicht mehr rentabel/praktikabel.

Die Software ist in reinem ANSI C geschrieben (ANSI C89), der Codeumfang beläuft sich auf ca. 17000 Zeilen Code, inclusive Betriebssystem - was dann wohl beim Einsatz einer SPS wegfällt (?), bleiben also noch rund 13000 Zeilen.

Eine Neuentwicklung in AWL (oder anderes) scheidet wegen des zu hohen Aufwandes aus. Oder gibt es hier Übersetzer "C->AWL"? Ich habe mit SPS so gut wie gar keine Erfahrung, nur vor Jahren in der Berufsschule mal kleine AWL-Programme erstellt. Dafür ist mein C besser als mein Deutsch. 

*Welche SPS ist geeignet?*

Ausgänge:
Relais: Angesteuert werden *2 Drehstrommotore* (nur ein/aus und Richtungsumkehr über Phasentausch). Aktuell geschieht dies durch mehrere UM-Relais. (8A 230V) Je Motor ca. *150VA*. Kann das eine SPS direkt ab, oder brauche ich da noch Zusatzmodule?

Eingänge:
*2x Motor-Tachos* (25 Pulse/Sekunde, Pulsdauer >3ms)
1x weiterer Tacho (bis 50 Pulse/Sekunde, Pulsdauer >3ms)
*4x Endschalter* (Öffner)

Zur Zeit wird das Gerät (vom Endkunden, keine Elektrofachkraft) über eine *4-Tasten-Tastatur und 2x16 LCD-Display* bedient. Das müsste dann ja in der SPS drin sein. Kann das verwendet werden?

Die Steuerungen lassen sich per RS485 untereinander und mit einem PC vernetzen, falls die SPS das könnte wäre das nicht schlecht. Kann das Programm in der SPS über diese Schnittstelle upgedatet werden (ohne Zusatzhardware, also vom Endkunden?)

Eine *Batteriegepufferte Uhr+Datum* bräuchte ich auch noch... 

Im Hintergrund werden recht komplizierte Berechnungen ausgeführt (winkelfunktionen, wurzel, log, etc.). Das Programm ist kompiliert fast genau 32 KB groß. Passt das in eine SPS? Hab ich in der SPS noch Platz frei, um einen Ereignis-/Fehlerspeicher einzubauen???

Ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar, wenn mir jemand *Hersteller-, Modell- und Software-Vorschläge* machen könnte.
Bei Siemens und Mitsubishi ist das Angebot so riesig, ich seh' den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht. *heul*

Vielen Dank,
Matthias


----------



## Ralle (25 März 2009)

Das hier hab ich mal im Forum gefunden: http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=16020


----------



## uncle_tom (25 März 2009)

Servus,

schau Dich mal bei Bernecker & Rainer um.

Deren SPS´n kann man auch in ANSI C programmieren.

http://www.br-automation.de

Mfg
uncle_tom


----------



## Matthias S. (25 März 2009)

Ok, danke schonmal für die Antworten.

Hab mich mal bei B&R umgeschaut.

Ich stelle mir möglichst wenige Komponenten vor, d.h. ein Modul mit 8 digitalen Eingängen und LC-Display, wenn möglich noch Relais-Ausgänge.

z. B. so was ähnliches, nur in C programmierbar:
http://cgi.ebay.de/moeller-easy-512-DC-RC-moeller-steuerung-SPS-Bus-relais_W0QQitemZ120394842921QQcmdZViewItemQQptZSPS_Bus_Logiksysteme?hash=item120394842921&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1229%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
Allerdings brauche ich da noch 24V-Stromversorgungs-Modul. Gibt's sowas auch integriert, also direkt 230V?

Wo finde ich ähnliches bei B&R? Homepage: Produkte -> IO-Systeme ? Steuerungssysteme ? Habe fast die ganze Palette durch.

*Wenn ich nur mal einen Typ oder wenigstens eine Modellreihe hätte...*

Gibt es keine Produktmatrix, wie z.B. hier: http://www.microchip.com/ParamChartSearch/chart.aspx?branchID=1004&mid=10&lang=en&pageId=74

Matthias


----------



## knorpe (26 März 2009)

hallo!

sowas gibt´s bei b&r meines wissens nach nicht (ala logo z.b)
wennst ein display brauchst dann schau dich unter den PowerPanels um, da haben manche auch gleich i/o´s draufgepackt...

http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_14326_DEU_HTML.htm

http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_16411_DEU_HTML.htm

mfg
knorpe


----------



## Jens_Ohm (26 März 2009)

Bei B&R gibt es unter den PowerPanel die PP15 bis 35 in unterschiedlichen Ausbaustufen. Das sind die Kleinsten mit Display.

Grüße Jens


----------



## Matthias S. (26 März 2009)

Hallo!

Danke ihr beiden, genau sowas hab ich gesucht.

Könnt ihr mir in etwa grobe Preisregionen sagen, wo sich sowas bewegt?
300? 500? 800?

http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_6324_DEU_HTML.htm

Mit den "Power Panel 15 ..." kann ich dann innerhalb des "Automation Studios" zumindest Unterprogramme in C schreiben, sehe ich das so richtig?

Besten Dank, ihr bringt mich ein ganzes Stück weiter.

Matthias


----------



## knorpe (26 März 2009)

die preisliste sagt zwischen 645 - 865€. je nach ausführung.
aber das sind nur "listenpreise" 

und ja - dann kannst c-programmieren. 

lg
knorpe


----------



## Jens_Ohm (26 März 2009)

Matthias S. schrieb:


> http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_6324_DEU_HTML.htm
> Mit den "Power Panel 15 ..." kann ich dann innerhalb des "Automation Studios" zumindest Unterprogramme in C schreiben, sehe ich das so richtig?
> Matthias



Du kannst sogar ganze Programme damit schreiben. 

Du kannst sogar Sprachen mischen. Für jeden Task (du nennst das Unterprogramm) eine Andere.

Grüße jens


----------



## RobiHerb (26 März 2009)

*CoDeSys*

Im Prinzip geht das mit allen SPS, die auf CoDeSys basieren (3S Software mit Lizenz für einige 100? Hersteller http://www.automation-alliance.com/ ).

Eine wesentliche Rolle dabei spielt, mit welchem Compiler oder IDE das zusammenpasst, das sollte man explizit ausprobieren oder sich garantieren lassen.

Eine recht gradlinige Lösung besteht in der Regel für SPS mit Intel Prozessoren auf Basis 8086, wo man sehr oft auf ein embedded Derivat von Visual Studio6 von Microsoft aufbauen kann.

Manche SPS mit CoDeSys haben auch Windows CE unter der Haube (Lenze, Beckhoff und andere).

CoDeSys bietet C Compiler für folgende Typen (wie ich es verstehe):
Code Generators for

ARM
PowerPC
68xxx
8051
80x86/Pentium
80C16x
Renesas (früher Hitachi) SH 2/3/4
Renesas H8
Motorola ColdFire
80186
Infineon TriCore
Analog Devices BlackFin


Auf jeden Fall sind die Kosten für die Softwareumstellung wesentlich höher als die Frage der Hardwarekosten, wenn es sich nicht um eine grosse Zahl von Maschinen handelt.

Falls Ihr Kapazitätsengpässe habt und das herausgeben möchtet, bitte eine PN.


----------



## Maxl (26 März 2009)

Also, ich könnte da noch ein PP45 von B&R empfehlen:
http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_95608_DEU_HTML.htm

Speziell beim Thema Vernetzung und Anbindung an einen PC und Programmupdate würde ich auf Ethernet setzen (was das PP45 onboard hat). Prorammupdates kann der Kunde per PVI-Transfer Tool durchführen (das ist kostenlos) - ohne Zusatzhardware.

Das Ding hat außerdem bereits eine X2X-Schnittstelle drauf - die IO-Module müssten allerdings extern platziert werden - integrierte Relais gibts nicht (und kann ich auch nicht empfehlen, da beim defekt eines Relais das ganze Gerät getauscht werden müsste).

Als IO-Module kommen ein paar X20-Module in Frage:
4 Eingänge 230V: http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_100494_DEU_HTML.htm
4 Relais-Ausgänge (max. 5A!): http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_132190_DEU_HTML.htm
alernativ 4 Ausgänge 230V: http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_100687_DEU_HTML.htm

Welche Pulse Deine Geber bringen, wäre noch interessant (24V oder 5V) - aber auch hier gibts was (ich empfehle den Einsatz von Zähl-Modulen - damit brauchst Du Dich im Programm nicht um die Geberauswertung kümmern.
In Frage kommen hier:
Zählmodul für 5V-Geber: http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_132345_DEU_HTML.htm
Zählmodul für 24V-Geber: http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_132359_DEU_HTML.htm
2-kanalig für 24V-Geber: http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_63312_DEU_HTML.htm

Alternativ kannst Du es auch mit normalen Eingangsmodulen probieren und die Auswertung selber machen - dann kämen so Module in Frage wie z.B.:
http://www.br-automation.com/cps/rde/xchg/br-productcatalogue/hs.xsl/products_63361_DEU_HTML.htm
(Eingangsfilter 1 ms - setzt allerdings 24V-Signale voraus)

Zum Thema C-Programm - ohne Anpassungen wirst Du das Programm ohnehin nicht zum Laufen bringen - bei den IOs usw. sind sicherlich Anpassungen erforderlich.

Ach ja - Fehlerpuffer oder sowas ist kein Problem - beim PowerPanel kannst Du ja eine vollwertige Visu laufen lassen, mit Alarmsystem und allem drum und dran. Natürlich kannst Du Dir auch selber was basteln, um Daten mitzuloggen.
Die kleineren/älteren PP wie 15/21/41 sind grundsätzlich nicht schlecht, allerdings handelt es sich um Geräte der älteren Systemgeneration 3 (SG3). Relais musst auch hier extern aufbauen. Außerdem fehlt die Ethernet-Schnittstelle - Zum Vernetzen musst Du entweder CAN verwenden (wie übrigens auch zum Anbinden von zusätzlicher Peripherie), oder zusätzliche Module stecken. Auch sind die möglichkeiten der Visualisierung (speziell das Thema Alarmlogging) gegenüber neueren Panels (PP45 = Systemgeneration 4) eingeschränkt - ebenso wie die Möglichkeiten, Daten zu speichern.

bei weiteren Fragen einfach PN an mich

mfg Maxl


----------



## knorpe (26 März 2009)

sorry maxl - aber machs ned unnötig komliziert.
so ein einfaches pp15/21/45 reicht für unkomplzierte sachen völlig aus 

lg


----------



## Jens_Ohm (27 März 2009)

Ja, das meine ich auch


 Die Anwendung wurde schließlich von einer „einfachen“ Mikrocontroler-Schaltung aus gesteuert.
 Wir haben auch noch Uhraltgeräte die von „Programmgebern“ auf Mikrocontrollerbasis gesteuert werden draußen. Wenn da defekte auftreten die ich nicht mehr reparieren kann (an der Elektronik) setzen wir mittlerweile das PP15 (+ Koppelrelais) ein.  Die Kunden waren über das mehr an Bedienungskomfort, das mit den Displays des PP15 geboten wird (anstatt den 2 Zeiligen LED Anzeigen von früher) sehr zufrieden.
 Zumal für die Ersatz-Programmgeber (die von einem Zulieferer gefertigt wurden) 2-3 Tausend Euronen  fällig waren.


Grüße jens


----------



## Maxl (27 März 2009)

ich füge mich der mehrheit..............


----------



## harrylask (28 März 2009)

Hey Maxl, haste denn Arbeitgeber gewechselt? 

Grüsse, harrylask


----------



## Maxl (28 März 2009)

harrylask schrieb:


> Hey Maxl, haste denn Arbeitgeber gewechselt?


wie kommst du drauf?
ich hab zwar meinen arbeitgeber verlassen, arbeite aber trotzdem nicht bei B&R


----------

